# NEW OLD STOCK! Tiller extension on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4310868370&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
I think he had tines also in the next auction on the same page.


----------

